# Dr Freedman programm



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi,

Iam a French boy 23 years old and i suffer of DP since 3 years no stop 24H 7 D. I take antidpressants since 2 years but no one help.I saw a website with a DP programm recovery http://www.anxietybusters.com/

I saw on the forum on the website some people overcome.Someon try here this programm?

Thanks =)


----------



## kelly14 (Jul 17, 2008)

I was debating getting it too - have you hear anything good?


----------



## Cathal_08 (Apr 7, 2008)

to be honest it looks really good and if you trust in it and try it should help alot or even get rid of DP, can anyone find a link to it? or has anyone bought it and could upload it?


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

As we can see on this website some post from person who thanks Dr Freedman for this programm.I speak her on tchat and all the answers about DP are very interesed. I am not shure but i think it is around 55$ the hour. But you can send mail to this Dr too.
Before i bought a ebook from this website but she suggests to me that the programm is better easy to overcome.
I will buy the programm on May


----------



## easyreader (Jan 25, 2010)

just because it's expensive doesn't mean it works.

all you need is the dp manual.


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes i agree but i have DP manual and no effect on DP for my part.The difference from Dr Freedman is that is a programm to respect and fuller i think that DP manual.Easyreader you overcome with the DP manual?


----------



## Katezorz (Jan 10, 2010)

easyreader said:


> just because it's expensive doesn't mean it works.
> 
> all you need is the dp manual.


The DPmanual didn't do jack for me. Did it help me understand the disorder a bit better? Sure. But there was no change in my Dp/Dr.


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

I save in order to have programme.I hope it will be a good programm and i will understand the programm(iam french).


----------



## kelly14 (Jul 17, 2008)

i wound up ordering the program - i'm starting the CD tonight - I will be posting a seperate thread about my progress for all for feedback


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

GOOD NEWS kelly14 i hope you will be better and of course overcome


----------



## nix (Feb 27, 2010)

It's really weird that nobody came here with detailed recovery stories how to cure DP/DR with that program.
It's somehow hard to believe that nobody from all those "recovered" people can't come here to say something about it.


----------

